# GIMP and OpenOffice require different versions of perl



## agnel_kurian (Mar 24, 2011)

I have OpenOffice installed and am now trying to install GIMP. However, the installation fails because the latest OpenOffice requires perl-5.12.3 and GIMP requires perl-5.10.1_3. 

How do I get around this?


----------



## phoenix (Mar 24, 2011)

How are you installing them, and what's the exact error message you are getting?


----------



## agnel_kurian (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm installing GIMP using:

`# pkg_add -r gimp`

Here are some of the errors:


```
pkg_add: package 'perl-5.10.1_3' conflicts with perl-5.12.3
pkg_add: please use pkg_delete first to remove conflicting package(s) or -f to force installation
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'perl-5.10.1_3' failed!
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.10.1_3 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'graphviz-2.26.3_3' failed!
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.10.1_3 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'gutenprint-base-5.2.4_2' failed!
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.10.1_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package gutenprint-base-5.2.4_2 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'gutenprint-ijs-5.2.4_2' failed!
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.10.1_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package gutenprint-base-5.2.4_2 !
pkg_add: could not find package gutenprint-ijs-5.2.4_2 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'gutenprint-5.2.4_2' failed!
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.10.1_3 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'libopenraw-0.0.8_3' failed!
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.10.1_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package graphviz-2.26.3_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package libopenraw-0.0.8_3 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'gegl-0.1.2_1' failed!
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.10.1_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package graphviz-2.26.3_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package libopenraw-0.0.8_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package gegl-0.1.2_1 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'gimp-app-2.6.11,1' failed!
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.10.1_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package graphviz-2.26.3_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package gutenprint-base-5.2.4_2 !
pkg_add: could not find package libopenraw-0.0.8_3 !
pkg_add: could not find package gegl-0.1.2_1 !
pkg_add: could not find package gimp-app-2.6.11,1 !
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'gimp-gutenprint-5.2.4_2' failed!
```


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you have PERL_VERSION=5.12.3 in /etc/make.conf?  If you are installing a package, `# pkg_add -f` will force the install despite the warning.  Gimp _should_ run fine with the newer perl version.


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 24, 2011)

It seems you're not finding the dependencies as well.  You can set the environment variable PACKAGESITE to "ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/", assuming you're running 8.x.


----------



## agnel_kurian (Mar 24, 2011)

My /etc/make.conf reads as follows:

```
# added by use.perl 2011-03-08 15:40:13
PERL_VERSION=5.12.3
```

I don't know how that got there. What does it do?

I'd like to avoid `# pkg_add -f` if possible. Is there a way to make either package use the _other_ perl version?


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 24, 2011)

agnel_kurian said:
			
		

> My /etc/make.conf reads as follows:
> # added by use.perl 2011-03-08 15:40:13
> PERL_VERSION=5.12.3
> 
> ...



It was added when you installed the perl port.  The file /etc/make.conf provides settings for make builds.  See [CMD="man"]MAKE.CONF(5)[/CMD].



> I'd like to avoid `# pkg_add -f` if possible. Is there a way to make either package use the _other_ perl version?



The simplest solution that comes to mind is to set PACKAGESITE then do

`# portmaster -P graphics/gimp`.

If you don't have portmaster installed then run

`# cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster && make install clean`.


----------

